# Working the boys



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well Gunner and Diesel are ready for the season opening. I will try to get some training pics on here soon. I was wondering if any of us are planning trips this year or just hunting local of course pics of your dogs are always welcome on my threads. I will be heading off to Indiana and probably West Virginia besides the local hunting destinations. I am not asking for specifics unless you care to share. Have a great one.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

couple trips planned to MI already, definitely gonna hit up my late season SE ohio grouse spots as well.

probably going to hit up woodcock opener in MI with my newest addition to the pack, should be a great time like last year.

and as usual, the ditch chicken's


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Grouse and woodcock in Minnesota, second week of October. From there, over to North Dakota for a week of phez, sharptails, and Hungarian partridge. There's still enough unposted land up there to make it worthwhile, but every year we see more and more "No Hunting" signs and less PLOTS and CRP.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! Steel ya got an open seat for that trip?  Just kidding , but it sure sounds like fun. Saw your setter Belle in another thread, great looking dog. We're heading to Mich. for 2 Grouse trips, 3rd wk. of Oct. and will try to squeeze in a few days later on. Can't wait.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

heading to mi. again this year for woodcok,grouse,deer and salmon.make about 3 trips a year doing this then back up for rifle season.hoping my brit can get it done this year.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

UP for 3 weeks beginning the first of October then off to S. Dakota for a week of pheasants. Legs are going to be tired (mine, not the dogs


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Crazy, aren't we? We don't go to Cancun, or on cruises to relax. We go west and north for weeks of cardio and alder branches in the face or cattail spikes up the nose. I can't wait!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Sometimes the dog gets the worst of it.


----------

